# Butcher supplying American cuts



## resurrected (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I've had the following butcher recommended to me for US BBQ cuts of meat.

I was wondering if anyone else has used them?

http://barronsofbeeflimited.bigcartel.com/category/american-bbq-meats


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 24, 2015)

No experience here.  Some of the cuts look a bit expensive but if you can't find them any where else??  Thanks for the link.  Bookmarked.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## resurrected (Jun 24, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> No experience here.  Some of the cuts look a bit expensive but if you can't find them any where else??  Thanks for the link.  Bookmarked.  Keep Smokin!
> Danny



Do you find you can get these cuts from a local butcher then?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello.  NO!  I may just be thinking U.S. versus U.K. prices.  I KNOW I can get good ribeye cheaper, just as an example.  Have a read of the link below.  Posts 28-33.  You may have read it.  You MAY have to do some cross referencing but a couple of us may be able to help.  That is the closest reference I have found and I now have hope I can talk the same language to the local butcher.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## resurrected (Jun 25, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello.  NO!  I may just be thinking U.S. versus U.K. prices.  I KNOW I can get good ribeye cheaper, just as an example.  Have a read of the link below.  Posts 28-33.  You may have read it.  You MAY have to do some cross referencing but a couple of us may be able to help.  That is the closest reference I have found and I now have hope I can talk the same language to the local butcher.  Keep Smokin!
> Danny



No link Danny :wife:


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 25, 2015)

What ya tryin to say?  Old and senile?  Good call!  Where tha HE** are my slippers??  Here is the link.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/201566/a-panicking-noob/20#post_1401281

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Jun 27, 2015)

I noticed that there is only a tape measure for reference with no reference to weight of the cuts of meat, should at least have a price per Kg/lb as a reference.


----------



## resurrected (Jun 27, 2015)

smokewood said:


> I noticed that there is only a tape measure for reference with no reference to weight of the cuts of meat, should at least have a price per Kg/lb as a reference.



If you click through to each cut then it gives a price. 

The Boston pork button for example it states that for the price the minimum weight is 4.5kg.


----------

